# she is SO fluffy! had to share these pics!



## All Decked Out Mini Farm

Hey everyone! Its me, Mackenzie, I just had to share these pictures I took of Crystal and Dream. I recently got a new camera for my b-day on monday, so I had to use it, and whats not better then taking pictures of minis?!? Enjoy!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm

Here are some more!


----------



## Tremor

I just cannot fathom why their fur is so much thicker than mine! And you live in what, California? (I'm assuming that since Vandy's is as well and you're breeding your mares to their studs this year, lol)

I think you should send them to Iowa. They must be sweating over there!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm

LOL, they do have really thick fur for being in California. LOL, yes, they are definitely hot over here.




But it gets super cold here, its been in the low 30's at night, so I can see why they have such thick fur.


----------



## chandab

All Decked Out Mini Farm said:


> LOL, they do have really thick fur for being in California. LOL, yes, they are definitely hot over here.
> 
> 
> 
> But it gets super cold here, its been in the low 30's at night, so I can see why they have such thick fur.


Mine would love 30 above temps, we just got through a 2 day course of 20 below, and now we are back above zero.

Cute pics.


----------



## Eagle

Crystals beard is amazing



oh and


----------



## little lady

Beautiful fuzzy minis! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rimmerpaints

SO CUTE


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm

Eagle said:


> Crystals beard is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> oh and



Lol, yes she definitely has a beard!



Thank you!!!



rimmerpaints said:


> SO CUTE



Thank you!



little lady said:


> Beautiful fuzzy minis! Thanks for sharing.



Thank you, and no problem!







chandab said:


> Mine would love 30 above temps, we just got through a 2 day course of 20 below, and now we are back above zero.
> 
> Cute pics.



Oh wow, thats cold! Lol, yes I bet they would like this weather!

Thank you!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh I just love the hairy chunkies!








Great pictures Mackenzie. Thank you for posting.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm

AnnaC said:


> Oh I just love the hairy chunkies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pictures Mackenzie. Thank you for posting.



Thank you! They are definitely chunky!





No problem, glad everyone likes them!


----------



## eagles ring farm

adorable


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm

eagles ring farm said:


> adorable



Hehe, thank you!


----------



## lucky lodge

thay are just super cute and that beard is longer then my husband HA HA HA


----------

